# Bonfire Snow Pants???



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it's a low-end pant that would be decently suitable for a dry climate


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought the Baker pant at the start of last season. Shit lasted 4 days before it started falling apart. The side pocket started unstitching and the domes of that pocket popped off, it was the trail leg though that gets caught on the chair first. Salomon fixed it up good though for free.


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I have on e of their jackets, and I like it, but they do wear completely different than pants.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

5000 waterproof is kinda low if you think you might be spending any amount of time on your ass... 

I've usually heard as 10k/10k (waterproof/breathability) as a minimum you want to shoot for, more if you're doing some crazier backcountry stuff.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually it depends on where you are riding. Backcountry or resort riding doesn't have much to do with it. 

5k will work for dry climates like legally mentioned. Colorado, Wyoming, Utah, will usually be fine with that level of waterproofing. I've used it from time to time here in Colorado, with no problems. In the West Coast states with the lower (generally) elevations and wetter snow, 5k is probably not a good idea. That is what the 10k standard is based on. 

Grant it that a late season storm in Colorado can come very wet and you'll be wanting more than 5k waterproofing.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

you definitely want something more waterproof for your pants since you are sitting a lot. a soggy bottom makes for a not-so-fun day.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

sounds like the partical pant. those pants are paper thin. 5k pry not worth it. try ebay and searchallcraigs.com for some other choices. i just got last years airblaster ak blaster pants for 40 bucks on ebay. they are 20/20


----------

